# WOW Errors -.-



## RazZerrR (15. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

immer wenn ich in Instanzen bin oder Bg etc. also wenn es wichtig ist das ich on bin versagt mein WoW und WoW Error.

Die Gruppe ist inzwischen schon gewipet, naja Bg kommt es nicht auf jeden an.

Was kann ich gegen WoW Errors machen?

Odt habe ich es auch das ich beim Einloggen einen WoW Error habe und repair.exe machen muss.

Need Help


----------



## MC Creep (15. Mai 2008)

Schau mal auf was sich der Fehler bezieht!

Oder was steht da dann immer?


----------



## Bloodgrin (15. Mai 2008)

versuch mal neu-install


----------



## RazZerrR (15. Mai 2008)

World of WarCraft (build 8278)

Exe:      C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time:     May 15, 2008 12:12:04.828 AM
User:    mmmmhh
Computer: HOME-PC
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #131 (0x85100083) File Corrupt
Program:	C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File:	character\draenei\female\draeneifemale.m2


----------



## RazZerrR (15. Mai 2008)

Bloodgrin schrieb:


> versuch mal neu-install


hab ich schon


----------



## MC Creep (15. Mai 2008)

Den shi hatte ich auch schon zumindest so in der Art!

Ich sag liste mal auf was ich gemacht hab:
Also als erstes hab ich WoW GANZ vom Pc gelöscht das heißt auch alle Zusätze wie AddOns usw. also ALLES löschen und dann nochmal neu instsallieren danach die AddOns wieder runterladen (liegt oft an den AddOns, is ja bekannt das 30% der WoW Spieler veraltete AddOns nutzen ;D)
Naja mehr kannste ned machen...
Sonst gibts  nur noch die normalen Dinge wie temperatur deines Turms/Laps und so weiter...

www.wow-europe.com/de/support

(Die Seite war eine Woche lang mein bester Freund...weil WoW nicht mehr ging hab ca 60% des Fehlerbehebungsarchivs des sort aufgelistet ist immer noch im Kopf!^^)

Schau mal nach sind eig alle Probleme die es gibt seperat in verschiedenen Threads aufgelistet und besprochen

Mfg Trutech


----------



## MC Creep (15. Mai 2008)

*1.Zeile..nicht "shi" sondern "shit"
 8.Zeile...nicht "sort" sondern "dort"
;D


----------



## Sobe1 (15. Mai 2008)

bei mir und einigen kollegen war folgendes problem. 
der RAM war laut memtest an einigen stellen fehlerhaft. (alle anderen spiele funzten und sonst keine abstürze nur in WoW...)

neue RAM riegel rein und dann gings, seit februar keinen einzigen wow error mehr gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also falls du möglichkeit hast mal die riegel zu tauschen mit nem kumpel oder anderen PC, einfach mal testen.
Denn es scheint, das WoW sich schon bei sehr wenigen Fehlern in dem Arebitsspeicher einen abwürgt...

mit diesen logs können nur die techniker was anfangen und aus den ganzen buchstaben und zahlen eine diagnose erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martin2812 (15. Mai 2008)

Google mal die fehler nummer


----------



## Waide (15. Mai 2008)

lösch mal in den chanceordner den WDB ordner hilft bei mir immer


----------

